# WizHook



## Norie (Jul 25, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but I've just come across something called WizHook in Access 2000.

Does anybody have any info on it?

I've googled and found various things, but no comprehensive guide.

I actually saw an article that said this WizHook was illegal, but the link failed.

To see this, whatever it is, goto the Object Browser, right click and select Show Hidden Members.

A search for WizHook should then show all its methods, one of which is GetFileName.

Now if that does what it says it could be useful, but I can't fathom how it works.


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 25, 2006)

Really? You didn't come across this in your searching? I typed "wizhook" in Google and this was the first result:
http://www.ushimitsudoki.com/downloads/details.php?file=8

I had to open it in IE for the file download to actually work.


----------



## Norie (Jul 25, 2006)

Kristy

That's one of the things I did find and I downloaded/unzipped the pdf, but like I said it's not comprehensive.

For example for the GetFileName the entry just says 'Putting this off until  later...'.

I've not read the whole file yet though.


----------



## gingerafro (Jul 26, 2006)

From what I could make out, this site is pretty good.  Unfortunately my German is non-existent, which makes life so much harder.  I've been trying to translate it into English using Word's translate function!!!

The site does include code for many (if not all) of the hidden wizhook methods.

http://www.team-moeller.de/index.html?http://www.team-moeller.de/access/tiptrick/wizhook.html


----------



## Norie (Jul 26, 2006)

gingerafro

I've just downloaded the WizHook.mdb from that site.

It looks like something worth playing with.:


----------



## adulted (Jul 28, 2006)

*PDF Guide*

Hi Norie,

I was just at one of the German sites, after translating, I found this download PDF file, although it's really not in depth I thought if you haven't already come across it, I could post the link:  

Just click on Download Microsoft Access WizHook Reference

http://www.ushimitsudoki.com/downloads/details.php?file=8

Hope this helps,
Paul


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 28, 2006)

Actually, that's the same thing I linked to the other day


----------



## adulted (Jul 28, 2006)

*German to English*

Just wondering, did anyone translate the page,

http://www.team-moeller.de/index.html?http://www.team-moeller.de/access/tiptrick/wizhook.html

to English.

I could post it here in English if anyone is interested.

Paul


----------

